# Red Foot Tortoise Plant Help



## EddieW (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all. I'm trying to add a couple of live plants to my indoor enclosure (red foot tortoise). I have seen some nice lists put together but when I go to Home Depot or Lowe's, I can not find any of the edible plants that are on the lists. 

What are some basic plants that are good for an indoor red foot tortoise enclosure that I will be able to find at any gardening store?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2012)

Hosta, viola, pansy


----------



## EddieW (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you Yvonne! And do you recommend just keeping them in the pot?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. I like to have enough substrate that I can bury the pot ALMOST up to the lip. Leaving a bit of the pot showing sort of protects the plant from the tortoises.


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 26, 2012)

Spider plants are also good!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 26, 2012)

With a redfoot a potho vine would work, too. Even some of the succulents (depending on exactly how your enclosure is set up) might make it too. Have you thought of just buying some seeds and growing them, then putting the pots in once they are well started? Then start the next round so you can replace as needed. Usually it's much cheaper.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Feb 26, 2012)

I use pothos and spider plants. They love I hide


----------



## Kasper2reds (Feb 26, 2012)

Kasper2reds said:


> I use pothos and spider plants. They love I hide



They love to hide and
Nibble


----------



## EddieW (Feb 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> With a redfoot a potho vine would work, too. Even some of the succulents (depending on exactly how your enclosure is set up) might make it too. Have you thought of just buying some seeds and growing them, then putting the pots in once they are well started? Then start the next round so you can replace as needed. Usually it's much cheaper.



I haven't though of doing that but that sounds like a good idea and also might be kind of fun. Thank you!



Kasper2reds said:


> Kasper2reds said:
> 
> 
> > I use pothos and spider plants. They love I hide
> ...



Those look great!! I bet they love hiding in and around those things. I will for sure pick some of those up this week that's what I had in mind.


----------

